# HOF A first from a kayak! MAHI MAHI Pics/Report added)



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Well this is just to spark some interest,as soon as I have down loaded the pics from my brothers camera all will be revealed,let me start off by saying I dont think this fish has been landed in Oz from a yak ,so gentlemen have guess ..........................................................
All i will say is awesome fight and Dance.............on light weight gear .
Safa

Ok so here goes .................My brother and I set out at 7am with an absolutely beautiful morning ......that got better as it went :lol: .
Perfect weather ,no wind and glassed off ,so off we went headed to the bait reef and tried for some yakka's with no luck the water was crystal clear and they were not interested.
I noticed my brother didnt stop for livey's and yip there is some "sibbling rivalry".
Leave the livey's and head out after him ...............there were a few small mac tuna and bonito busting up that we managed to hook and i thought we in for a good day?
Went out wide for maybe another spotty but it was dead out there so headed back to the reef and rigged a soft plastic (5inch smelt)
Still no luck...............UNTIL ......................all i could see were garfish swimming for there live's it was spectacular like waves of silver about 100m away and i noticed a few getting smashed......padle paddle paddle ,just to within casting range..............gone nothing ......bugger.......seen a swirl about 60m away ,launch the softy on the spot 2 /3 winds and BANG!!! .It took off like a rocket ,the shimano 4000 straddic screaming for help,Mai Mai on, and tail walking on the sea of glass ,by now im so Frikken excited im shaking, MAI MAI this close to shore and im on?
Eventually get the beautiful fish close ,its all lit up electric blue and what a sight..........im still running on adrenaline......cannot loose this fish ..................head shaking and man its off again for the last dance ,all im thinking that jig head is going to come out! 
Take it easy and slow ,its within 3m from the yak and not keen to get closer ,it spat out a gar and bang there was another one that took a easy meal by this time my brother was there and having a few casts around for the second one.........I wore it down a bit more and got the gaff out ...........missed gaffed it first time ,second time came up with a solid gaff shot........woooooohooooooo got him!
Pics taken and off to the beach stokked to say the least!!!! Pics not great as lens was smuddged ..........
What a awesome fish to catch and if my first and last I will never forget that one ........even better than the big Jewie!
Thanks to Duran and his grandfather for the pics on the beach!
Fish went 80 cm ...15 pound braid and 12pound leader no weight as I gutted him on the beach and iced it sraight away
Safa :lol: :lol:


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Milkfish.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Boner fish


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

Dolphin.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

mermaid?


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

4 ft snub nosed gar ?....


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

Dugong?

Misplaced asylum seeker?

Whale shark?


----------



## RangiRocks (Mar 19, 2009)

150k Mako


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Giant Herring,
Awesome fish to catch but no bloody good to eat,


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

A sawfish??

Not a REAL dolphin??


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Hapuka????

Black Bass???

Flute fish????


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

tell us... telll uussssss.............


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

COME ON CLIVE, let the cat out of the bag, :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## JTC (Oct 19, 2007)

Sailfish...

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

blahger said:


> Dolphin.


I am with you on the Mahi Mahi.........


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

spearfish


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

polylureosis said:


> blahger said:
> 
> 
> > Dolphin.
> ...


Nah I meant a real one, no uppity fish will ever equal a mammal for screaming reel emptying sportfishing fun. Catch and release of course. Very delicate operation getting them in the yak with a gaff in the blowhole.....


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Orca on 4" Gulp Nuclear Chicken :shock:

Sorry I have no idea but it is twisting my gut to see.


----------



## OneLastCast (Mar 4, 2008)

A Cobia?


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

a mahi mahi would be cool....


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

I hope its either a Mahi Mahi or a Milky... Whatever it is, I'm keen to see some pics.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm thinking of tongue in cheek question and voting for a 2inch toadie...


----------



## greenfish (Apr 9, 2009)

Maybe a short billed spearfish???!!! We give up .......tell us...... some other clues perhaps?
.............Alex


----------



## stonecold (Nov 5, 2006)

Woolies shoppin trolly?


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

Bloody fantastic fish mate! Well done! thats fantastic!!!


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice one Clive, That is Awesome, so they do come in close to shore,


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Nice one Safa, worth the wait.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Awsome Clive!!

Hope the weather holds up for next weekend, been a while since ive been out.


----------



## Seasquirt (Jul 17, 2007)

Congrats on that fish it's absolutely awesome. Well and truly an HOF.

Cheers
Pam


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

sen-bloody-sational. you must be stoked to say the least


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Noice!

Could you do us a favour next time and go to the trouble of cleaning your lens? ;-)


----------



## Red Herring (Dec 18, 2006)

Safa,

Great work!

I've tried fixing up the picture a bit ... its a bit better ;-)










RH


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

which boat handed it overboard to you for the photo!!!


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks Red Herring,looks better.
A Bad phto :lol: o is better than NO Photo 
Couta1 Yes mate it was a blue Erics Tunny.............mmm hey that mine.Had a feed from the fish that night (7People)
Best fish ive eaten ,wrapped in foil dressed with lemon slices abit of garlic and some parcley very little salt/pepper and 15 min each side on medium coals.
PERFECT!
Safa


----------

